# Hello from Fredericksburg, VA



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Joe. Have fun here.


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## cdegeeter (Jan 9, 2008)

:welcome:


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

:welcome: to Archery Talk


----------



## Virginian (Oct 8, 2009)

Welcome to AT!

Eric


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome!:darkbeer:


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------

